# Coaxial output ("TV Set") Unresponsive



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm getting ready for my 622 (4/19) and want to save a recorded program before I release the 921. My 522 supports several remote TVs and PCs on TV2 through a split coax cable. When I moved that cable to the 921 and set the 3-4 switch, I am unable to receive any signal at the remotes. The plan is to capture the program on a multimedia PC.

Have I a 921 problem or do I not understand the purpose of that coax output on the 921????


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

billcg said:


> I'm getting ready for my 622 (4/19) and want to save a recorded program before I release the 921. My 522 supports several remote TVs and PCs on TV2 through a split coax cable. When I moved that cable to the 921 and set the 3-4 switch, I am unable to receive any signal at the remotes. The plan is to capture the program on a multimedia PC.
> 
> Have I a 921 problem or do I not understand the purpose of that coax output on the 921????


I'll answer my own question -- the 921 MUST be in standard definition mode.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I was just going to say... Are you running it in SD mode?

But I guess you're way ahead of us, err, yourself


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Blue light = HD mode, no coax output.
Yellow light = SD mode including coax and composite.
Sound is on for either.
Both lights on is 480p on component and 480i on coax and composite at the same time.
You can get to the "safe" mode by holding the output button(?) or having a disaster--another post.

-Ken


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Does it stop doing safe mode if you power down or only on a reset?


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Push output again to exit safe mode, I think.
-Ken


----------

